# Bully Stick website Question



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Foot Chews - Best Bully Sticks


there are duck and chicken feet for sale there... I am looking for things other than the bully sticks I buy there....... do your little doggies like the feet?? any thing else I should look for on the site? I do know they dont like the antlers (too hard I guess)....

thanks for your help


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My lot love dried chicken feet, but I am a little wary of feeding them. The dried bone worries me, even though my dogs are raw fed and eat bone all the time. I am not convinced that dried bone is safe, or that it doesn't act like cooked bone. So we only feed raw feet now to be on the safe side.
We do have hooves, which they love but are more of a chew toy than something to consume
Paddywack (which is the nuchal ligament from cattle, may be called something else in the US) is a big hit here, and dried trachea (great for joint health) is good but not as long lasting as bully sticks or paddywack. 
We also love green tripe sticks (excellent for teeth and digestion) but they don't last long at all lol.


----------

